# Πληροφορίες για το φόρουμ μας  - Information > Aνακοινώσεις του Φόρουμ μας >  Μια βοήθεια στους πρωτόμπαρκους

## Admin

Για να ανοίξετε καινούργια συζήτηση πατήστε το κουμπί 'new topic ή νέο θέμα'.

Για να απαντήσετε σε μία ήδη υπάρχουσα συζήτηση πατήστε το κουμπί 'post reply ή απάντηση'.

Για να αλλάξετε ή να σβήσετε κάποιο μήνυμα που έχετε ποστάρει πατήστε στο κουμπί 'edit ή επεξεργασία' που βρίσκεται στο ίδιο πεδίο με το μήνυμά σας.

Για να παραθέσετε στην απάντησή σας κάποιο άλλο μήνυμα πατήστε το κουμπί 'quote ή παράθεση' που βρίσκεται στο ίδιο πεδίο με το μήνυμα αυτό.

Στο παράθυρο που γράφετε το μήνυμά σας:
Για να βάλετε κάποιο link στο μήνυμά σας πατήστε το κουμπί 'http://', γράψτε πώς θέλετε να εμφανίζεται το hyperlink και μετά δώστε το shortcut του link.
πχ. .κάντε click εδώ για να πάτε στο *Nautilia.gr*
Eναλλακτικά μπορείτε να επιλέξετε το κείμενο που θέλετε να εμφανίζεται σαν hyperlink, μετά να πατήσετε το κουμπί 'http://', και τέλος να βάλετε το shortcut του link.

Το ίδιο κάντε αν θέλετε να βάλετε ένα email με το '@'
πχ. πατήστε εδω για να στείλετε e-mail στο *Nautlia.gr info@nautilia.gr* 
μια εικόνα με το 'IMG'
να κάνετε highlight με το 'PHP'
πχ.
PHP Code:
PHP:



αυτό είναι ένα highlighted κείμενο






να κάνετε μια λίστα με το 'List'
πχ. αυτή είναι μια λίστα

1. πρώτος
2. δεύτερος



και να παραθέσετε κάτι με το 'Quote' ή ΄παράθεση΄
πχ.
quote ή παράθεση : 

αυτή είναι μια παράθεση 




Όπως και με όλα τα παραπάνω, μπορείτε να επιλέξετε το κείμενό σας και μετά να το μορφοποιήσετε πατώντας το 'B' για Bold, το 'Ι' για Italic, το 'U' για Underlined, το 'Size' για να αλλάξετε το μέγεθος, το 'Font' για να αλλάξετε τη γραμματοσειρά ή το 'Color' για να αλλάξετε το χρώμα.

Θυμηθείτε:
1. Γράψτε το κείμενό σας
2. Επιλέξτε το
3. Πατήστε τη λειτουργία ή την τροποποίηση που θέλετε να κάνετε

Για όποια απορία έχετε απαντήστε στην ειδική ενότητα "Προτάσεις μελών και σχόλια" ή στείλετε e-mail στο* Nautilia.gr* στην διεύθυνση *info@nautilia.gr*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αφού γίνετε μέλος στο forum πρέπει να ενεργοποιήσετε το λογαριασμό σας (registration) έτσι ώστε να μπορείτε να δημοσιεύετε απαντήσεις στο forum ή να βλέπετε συνημμένα αρχεία.

Για να ενεργοποιήσετε το λογαριασμό σας ελέγξτε το email που δηλώσατε στην εγγραφή σας για να λαμβάνετε email από το Nautilia.gr διαβάστε το και ακολουθήστε τις οδηγίες. Σε περίπτωση που δε λάβετε τέτοιο email στείλτε email στο info@nautilia.gr περιγράφοντας το πρόβλημα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πριν ξεκινήσετε τα ταξίδια σας μέσα από το Nautilia.gr ρίξτε μια ματιά στους Κανόνες Λειτουργίας του Φόρουμ και τις άλλες οδηγίες προς ναυτιλλομένους.

Εκτός από τις συζητήσεις στο φόρουμ μπορείτε να μοιράζεστε τις φωτογραφίες σας στη Photo Gallery , να δημιουργήσετε το δικός σας ιστολόγιο (blog) και να δείτε την κίνηση των πλοίων στα περισσότερα μεγάλα λιμάνια του κόσμου αλλά, σε σημαντικούς θαλάσσιους δρόμους αλλά και στις ελληνικές θάλασσες όπως φαίνεται από την εφαρμογή ΑIS.

Σε περίπτωση που θέλετε να αλλάξετε το ψευδώνυμό σας (nick) στο φόρουμ στείλτε email από τη διέυθυνση email που δηλώσατε κατά την εγγραφή σας στο info@nautilia.gr κι ενημερώστε με προσωπικό μήνυμα κάποιο διαχειριστή (administator) η αποστολή email είναι απαραίτητη για να γίνει η αλλαγή. *Η δημιουργία δεύτερου λογαριασμό από τον ίδιο χρήστη απαγορέυεται ρητά από τους κανόνες του φόρουμ* όπως ίσως ήδη διαβάσατε.

UW.gif *
*UW: Δηλαδή καλά ταξίδια

----------

